# Help regarding Bachelor Thesis



## RHartung

Dear expats from Germany, 

I am currently doing an internship in a multinational company in the international human resource department. The fact, that a lot of problems occur during the repatriation of expats, challenged me to write my Bachelor Thesis about this topic. 
I am writing my bachelor thesis investigating repatriation or reintegration problems that expats have experienced when coming back to Germany. In detail I would like to investigate the differences between repatriation problems of Expats from Generation X (Year of birth until 1980) and from Generation Y (Year of birth from 1980 till today) and how to improve certain actions. For my investigation I would like to interview former German expatriates via telephone or Skype in the first week of August 2015 for max. 1 hour. I would be very pleased if some of you would like to give me some information about their reintegration process in Germany and how you have overcome challenging situations. 
Please let me know via a personal massage or via mail ([email protected]) if you can help me and support my investigation. 
Thank you in advance and best regards, 
Rebecca Hartung


----------



## paulusph

Do you still need some interviewees?


----------

